# Help required - Is my cat a particular breed??



## Neen (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi all

I'm looking for some help..... I rescued a cat (called Muffin - hopefully there are pictures attached below) from the CP 4 months ago and have been told that she may be a particular breed. It would be nice if anyone could identify her for me, for curiosity and mainly as it may help me understand her behaviour better, as she is unlike any other cat I have owned previously!

She is a beautiful light creamy ginger colour, with an extremely thick & soft coat. She is very noisy, it seems, just for the sake of being talkative, though also attention seeking. She is quite a large girl and was obese when handed in, but is now just a large frame with big paws. She has slightly slanted eyes which turn fully black at night.

Unlike most cats I've ever known, she doesn't need much sleep at all and is also nosey, always getting up to see who has come through the door or what every noise she hears is. She follows me around the house and will only sit down if I have, getting up when I get up. She's not really interested in toys either, but then I have mainly had male cats before and I think females aren't as interested.

Anyway if anyone can throw any light on the subject of her non-traditional cat behaviour I'd be very grateful. Thanks in advance!!

Neen


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

She is very beautiful - sorry I'm a bit rubbish when it comes to different breeds so hopefully someone else will be more help


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Lovely cat,traditional cat behaviour doesnt follow in my house!mine all talk incessively,think they are dogs,and keep us awake at night.not sure about breed though


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, she's gorgeous She looks & sounds like a Maine Coon crossed with a moggy shorthair, lol. She has a Maine Coon muzzle She's stunning whatever she is though*


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

such nice colouring


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

I would hazzard a guess at a BSH cross, don't think there is Maine Coon in there to be honest. She is very very pretty though. 

Best wishes

Jo


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe a Burmese To be honest i'm not up on many other breeds but she is gorgeous,have a look on the sites of said breeds and see what you thinkHi and welcome btw Neen and Muffin


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

To be honest I wouldnt say there is any particular breed in there. In my opinion a cross between two moggies. Possibly between a red tabby and a white. There is definitely tabby there as you can see the distinctive M on the forehead and tabby bars. Lovely colour and the main thing of course, just enjoy her company


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

one word sums her up I think ..... BEAUTIFUL  ..... how cud a puss that pretty end up in cp I'll neva know


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

oooooh wow she is...... lovely


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

She's beautiful what lovely colouring.

Sorry I've no idea on breed, the only breed I own are moggies, they've got to be the most popular breed in the world - no doubt someone will correct me 

Sue


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

I was thinking Maine Coon cross but now i'm not so sure. It's a tough one! Sorry I couldn't give much light on the subject but she is one stunning cat! 

xxx Joey


----------

